# seduced by the dark side



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, here goes my sad, sad story; a friend of mine recently got the triathlon bug and got himself an entry level roadbike...to make this short; this friend has now been sent to houston for 3 months from work and Im left babysitting this baby:









I swapped the pedals for some decent mountain ones and threw a leg over it last wednesday to see what the whole roadie thing is about. I hit the road to paso de cortez wich is real close to my place and did about 17 kms because I started to get leg cramps and turned back (I know im weak, but in my excuse Ive been sick for the last month and had no water) 
my thoughts... Its interesting, might be worth getting more road time for the mountain, but its not as exciting as my other bikes. I dug the fact that you could get a lot of speed, I had an avg. of 30kmph and I managed a max of 51kmph on a small degree decline. now I want to try to beat my max speed on a bigger downhill.

so, now Im thinking on getting a roadie... :madman:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

There`s room for both. Just don`t tell Rito or Tacubaya.

EDIT: Here`s what I bought last month:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=449505


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yuck


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> There`s room for both. Just don`t tell Rito or Tacubaya.
> 
> EDIT: Here`s what I bought last month:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=449505


hahaha... im not a roadie, but i would love to have one.. and the time to ride it. When i was living up north I used to ride 50km three time a week on my HT. It was sooo cool. It´s a bummer it´s so dangerous to ride on the streets of DeFectuoso...:incazzato: :madmax:

good call triphop,.. ride it as you´d stole it... in some sense you did :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Everyone is turning roadie... what a disgrace people, what a disgrace!

Go now, leave and make an account at http://forums.roadbikereview.com/


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

LOL... well, its interesting... but by far it doesnt surpass the excitement of my mountainbike. Its a good cardio workout I guess, but not much "riding" as in handling needed, wich is what I like about going to the mountain


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Everyone is turning roadie... what a disgrace people, what a disgrace!


I was a roadie for a some time...

It's cool, especially if you ride in packs. Riding road alone is as fun as watching paint to dry on a wall unless you do time trial which CAN be fun.

However, it's great training. Everybody should learn to pedal on a roadie. Period. You won't get a proper pedaling technique just riding a MTB, not even a HT is the same.

Oddly, my worst crash was not on the MTB, but it was on road. Coming back from Cuemanco with the Bicigatos. I scrubbed a curb and fell... man, my bum still hurts.

Oh, wait... maybe the Suicide-No-Baller at Ajusco was worst. Well, it hurt more but it wasn't that bad, really.

I want one... or a 29'er... or a HT... anything to cope with flat terrain.



tacubaya said:


> Go now, leave and make an account at http://forums.roadbikereview.com/


Mine is a few years old... 

Trip... I wouldn't say that you don't require skills on a roadie... Certainly not as much as for riding a MTB but it's kind of different. The MTB requires much more skills, indeed... But on a roadie, you better have precision!!! The road bike ISN'T forgiving at any rate. The geometry and handling is very sketchy but if you know how to handle it, it will do turns like a combat chopper.

51kmh?? C'mon!! I hit 59.9kmh at Desierto's Fireroad on the MTB!
But yeah, handling is scary the first few times.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

triphop said:


> LOL... well, its interesting... but by far it doesnt surpass the excitement of my mountainbike. Its a good cardio workout I guess, but not much "riding" as in handling needed, wich is what I like about going to the mountain


You`re wrong about the amount of handling needed- just like on mtb, "roadie" covers a lot of different riding styles. If you ever get the chance to watch a short lap criterium (I`m sure they have several each year in DF), check it out. Those guys fly around corners dodging the bumps and potholes as much as possible on featherweight bikes with 23mm tires at downright scarey speeds, changing positions and battling for exact lines with only a finger`s worth of room between them. It`s a lot of fun to watch. That isn`t my kind of riding, but your kind of mtb isn`t my kind or riding either- I go more for tranquilo in both cases.

I agree about excitement though- tranquilo on a mountain is still much more exciting than tranquilo on the bike path next to the river.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I think we are talking about two totally different experiences. Mountain bikes are great to get away from civilization and get some adrenaline, its the feel of the ride. On the other hand road riding its about the feel of the road and the speed...

I love them both, too bad there aren´t many places to ride on the road in the df...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Here's my new roadie...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Here's my new roadie...


Showoff...

But put that thing 700cX 23mm wheels and tyres with DT Revolutions and you'll have the MTB elmadaleno always wanted.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Showoff...
> 
> But put that thing 700cX 23mm wheels and tyres with DT Revolutions and you'll have the MTB elmadaleno always wanted.


Only if it weighs less than 7 kilos!!!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> You`re wrong about the amount of handling needed- just like on mtb, "roadie" covers a lot of different riding styles. If you ever get the chance to watch a short lap criterium (I`m sure they have several each year in DF), check it out. Those guys fly around corners dodging the bumps and potholes as much as possible on featherweight bikes with 23mm tires at downright scarey speeds, changing positions and battling for exact lines with only a finger`s worth of room between them. It`s a lot of fun to watch. .


I guess I should have said "What I rode" didnt need much handling skills, the eventual pothole here and there and its was all a straight line


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> 51kmh?? C'mon!! I hit 59.9kmh at Desierto's Fireroad on the MTB!
> But yeah, handling is scary the first few times.


Hey! I said it was on a very mild degree descent... rather flat! LOL :thumbsup:

but anyways... I rode a new trail (for me) in San Martín Texmelucan today! fun, fun, fun... 20kms total; almost did a front wheel washout but Im still young and the reflexes work good!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Come on people..... 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> Hey! I said it was on a very mild degree descent... rather flat! LOL :thumbsup:


My top speed in flat terrain was 52.6kmh... that was the back straight on the Parque Fundidora racetrack... on knobbies and a Turbo Excess as a ride.

Mind you... I was 25yo and used to ride 4 days of the week. Two short rides in weekdays and long (more than 60km) Saturday and Sunday. And mind you, I didn't have a life back then.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Road riding is great for endurance !!. I ride twice a week in a roadie to improve my physical condition. Also, if you are able to ride in big mountains, you can descend fast, around 80 kph and the feeling is awesome. 

We should organize a road riding someday !!!.

Cheers,


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

may god forbid your souls :bluefrown:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

How do you know that's the darkside??? I think you're confused for life! XD


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Gauss said:


> How do you know that's the darkside??? I think you're confused for life! XD


because its more expensive and dangerous (at least riding in mexican roads)


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Here's my new roadie...


Correction. That was my new roadie. Now in the classifieds.

This is my new roadie. :eekster:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What's worse than a roadie? 



A Turner roadie.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> This is my new roadie. :eekster:


Just get the Candy Blue and your wife will not even notice...

Oh, wait! Your wife actually rides!! She'll notice!! 

Get the Bronze, then...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> What's worse than a roadie?
> 
> A Turner roadie.


Can I borrow your razor? I need to shave my legs.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sure.

Oh wait, my razor is not made in the USA, sorry!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

No? Is it a Turbo?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Just get the Candy Blue and your wife will not even notice...
> 
> Oh, wait! Your wife actually rides!! She'll notice!!
> 
> Get the Bronze, then...


It took her three weeks to notice that my fork was white instead of black!

Went with the Bronze. :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Dude!!!!! If I had any money right now I would hit a Sultan or an RFX!!!!!! The prices are crazy


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Went with the Bronze. :thumbsup:


Red-Bronze... dang, I can't visualize them together... brown is a shade or red and yellow, so you should be fine.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Dude!!!!! If I had any money right now I would hit a Sultan or an RFX!!!!!! The prices are crazy


Especially when you factor in the trade-in. Couldn't say no.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Dude!!!!! If I had any money right now I would hit a Sultan or an RFX!!!!!! The prices are crazy


Hit it. Get the Sultan. It's just right for guys your height.

Dump the Spot.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Red-Bronze... dang, I can't visualize them together... brown is a shade or red and yellow, so you should be fine.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> ....


NIIICE!!


----------

